# Sarunas is getting married



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3221338,00.html 
http://www.nrg.co.il/online/7/ART1/053/164.html 
http://www.one.co.il/cat/articles/article.aspx?id=73393&bz=3

:clap: :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Big mistake Runi, you supposed to chill with as many girls as you can before getting locked by the old ball n' chain.... :biggrin:...

Congrats anyways.... :cheers: 





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Is she taller than him?

Congrats anyways :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Is she taller than him?.



LOL...Yeah I didn't notice it at 1st...

She's probably a model...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice choice, Sarunas!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice choice, Sarunas!


Yeah, if you like chicks that are 6 foot 4.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Yeah, if you like chicks that are 6 foot 4.


Sarunas looks like he's a good 1-2 inches taller than her in that picture. Add the high heels, which probably cover about 2-3 inches, and 6 feet tall isn't bad for him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

She's not just any old model. She used to be Miss World. So umm, giddy up.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> She's not just any old model. She used to be Miss World. So umm, giddy up.




:cheers: :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sarunas looks like he's a good 1-2 inches taller than her in that picture. Add the high heels, which probably cover about 2-3 inches, and 6 feet tall isn't bad for him.


I don't see any high heels...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I don't see any high heels...


That's because the picture doesn't even go to her kneecaps. I can assume she's wearing them, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Should prove my point.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice girl Saras, only things she misses is bigger boobs  :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LOL...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> She's not just any old model. She used to be Miss World. So umm, giddy up.


As stated before nice choice.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

cheers runi :banana:


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

I aint saying she a gold digga.....


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Should prove my point.


Maybe Sarunas is wearing high heels.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

DTigre said:


> I aint saying she a gold digga.....


But this proves that even one of the ugliest dudes in all of the NBA can pull some nice talent. Good work Jesaskasgoajbjaiosoiuos.


----------



## Kastas (Nov 14, 2005)

Sarunas is getting married = he'll return to maccabi(former saras team) sooner or later(next season?).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kastas said:


> Sarunas is getting married = he'll return to maccabi(former saras team) sooner or later(next season?).


He has a four year contract. Although, he has been complaining about the NBA, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave then.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He has a four year contract. Although, he has been complaining about the NBA, so I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave then.


I thought he had 3 years contract... nevermind.


----------

